# Max is going home!



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

They are letting my grandson Max go home in a little while once the IV is done running and see if he can "normalize his intake". I guess that means to see if he can keep down more than a bite of food or sip of water. Please pray that he stays ok and doesn't have to go back to the hospital.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

That is great to hear, prayers for continued healing!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Good news.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Yesterdays x-ray showed the pneumonia is still there but at least it hasn't gotten worse and he also has bronchiolitis. They sent him home on a stronger antibiotic and steroids. The Dr said to feed him anything he will eat even if it's junk food because they need to get calories in him. He lost a lot of weight. My daughter sent me a video of him when she got home and she fed him his favourite food......pizza and poor little guy was just shovelling it in his mouth. He looked like he was starving to death. It was heartbreaking. I haven't heard anything since he ate the pizza so I'm hoping no news is good news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kathy, feeling w/you here! I sure hope Max keeps the food down. Sometimes it is best to go very slowly when reintroducing food on a little tummy---like give a bit, wait an hour & give more, etc. until he is satisfied. Anyway, holding you close in thought & prayer throughout this day especially.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad he's home but I agree with Sandi - best to go slow and maybe a little food every hour. Praying that he keeps food down. Wonder if he could drink some health shakes too to make him feel fuller and go down easily.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Awww, Kathy , I'm so glad he's home. Hopefully the feelings of home will help with his nausea. I do agree with Sue that maybe protein shakes would help.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Kathy how is adorable Max doing today?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Kathy how is adorable Max doing today?


He seems to be doing pretty good. Not much energy but that's to be expected. They are having a hard time getting the steroids into him though. They taste really bad and no matter what they try mixing it into, he can still taste it and he gags on it and spits it out .
Apparently now that he's getting better, the Dr told my daughter that the night they admitted him, he was considered critical! That's scary!


----------



## summergirl1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh Goodness  . I hope he feels better very, very soon! So scary.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Kathy I am so glad he is getting better, I think sometimes the docs think it is best not to scare parents too much. Have they tried giving him his meds with a needleless syringe so he does not have to taste it?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

that's wonderful that Max is better and has gone home.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Kathy I am so glad he is getting better, I think sometimes the docs think it is best not to scare parents too much. Have they tried giving him his meds with a needleless syringe so he does not have to taste it?


Actually tonight my daughter took a syringe and squeezed the meds into a chocolate cupcake and he ate it all. Probably won't work tomorrow though. Last night it worked in ice cream but this morning he wouldn't take it in ice cream. 4 more days of trying to fool him.:w00t:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathy - would the drugstore compound it? That's what I get done for Tyler and they can make it any flavor and have different forms they can do it in. Glad he's improving. Boy none of them will forget this!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Kathy - would the drugstore compound it? That's what I get done for Tyler and they can make it any flavor and have different forms they can do it in. Glad he's improving. Boy none of them will forget this!


I don't think they do that here because they were the ones who told her it tastes nasty. The cupcakes worked again this morning so she will keep trying it that way for now. He probably thinks he's the luckiest kid in the world getting cupcakes for breakfast. This medicine HAS to be taken with food anyways.
Max was feeling good enough this morning that my daughter was able to go back to work today and he's with the sitter.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so glad he is doing so well! Love the cupcake idea.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Kathy let's hope the cupcakes or some yummy treat keep working! So glad he is continuing to get better!


----------



## Dgauthier (Jun 3, 2016)

That’s encouraging news. Sending lots and lots of prayers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Kathy, how is Max today? Hoping he is doing even better than yesterday.
I love that he took his steroid medication with a chocolate cupcake!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kathy, how is Max today? Hoping he is doing even better than yesterday.
> I love that he took his steroid medication with a chocolate cupcake!


Max is pretty much back to normal! :chili: I assume the new antibiotic and the steroids did their job. Here he is last night with my daughter. He looks so good now! This is the happy little boy we usually see.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He looks so happy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It's great to hear such good news. Max and his Mommy look so happy. He is adorable looking and your daughter is very pretty.

Thanks for updating us and sharing the picture, Kathy.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

happy and healthy boy, that's great news Kathy.


----------

